# If you like Beer read this



## beerswiller (Oct 11, 2016)

I was diagnosed with type 2 in May this year. After my first blood test my sugar levels were 56 which I believe was high. I was placed on Metformin at two per day but regimented myself where food was concerned. I do like Beer and I came on here for advice. All said Beer was not good and I should stop drinking Alcohol there and then.

I train three times per week at the local Gym and at 60 years old I am probably fitter than I was at thirty. I restrict myself to a low carb diet and do not eat biscuits or any other sweet foods. I know everything you do eat turns to sugar so I have been careful.

I have not stopped drinking Beer, I don't drink every night but during the week I may have the odd glass or three of red wine but at weekend I enjoy my beers.

My last Blood test result came back quite low at 38 and the Dr said to me "I see you have stopped drinking beer"? I mentioned that I would like to blow the entire myth about the type of Beers I drink out the water. I drink Real Ales the German Beers and also the Craft beers from micro breweries, most are brewed with only three ingredients, Hops Malt and Water. My GP could not believe I drank 12 pints during a busy day of two brewery visits, he said that would be impossible and my blood test should be wrong. I told him the Beers they believe to be high in sugars are, Stella and other cheap lagers and bitters etc, Strongbow has more sugar than three tin of coke.
I have continued to enjoy my beers and last week took another blood test without the use of Metformin and the sugar levels recorded 43.

Be careful what you chew and change your drinks to the German or the Beers from micro breweries before you buy cheap fizzy sugary lagers or Bitters.

Kind regards Denn


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2016)

Congratulations on your good results, Beerswiller.

I don't remember ever saying anything like "all beer is not good".
In fact, I checked an earlier thread - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/time-has-finally-caught-up.60045/ - the last post concerns my positive experiences of Cambridge Beer Festival!


----------



## beerswiller (Oct 11, 2016)

Of course not.  Everyone I spoke with locally and far all told me to stop drinking and your sugar levels will drop. Cambridge Beer Festival, a nephew has moved to that area and joined the CAMRA Branch. I presume he's visited that beer fest.

I have been very surprised by my blood test results and I firmly do believe that my reasons for being diagnosed in the first place was poor diet. I have taken the advice on board and restrict myself to no biscuits no cake and no sweets etc. I don't even indulge in crisps etc. I managed to lose a stone since May and continued to enjoy the beers. Power to the grain, it's sacred.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 14, 2016)

I love my real ales.  I don't drink as many as I used to, mainly stick to red wine or shorts.  Alcohol in general lowers blood sugar as it gives the liver something else to do (remove the alcohol) so if you are on tablets, you have to watch you don't hypo.  Beers, particularly real ales vary with carb count & alcohol volume.  I tend to stick to the stronger ones (5% or higher).  In general, I find beer initially raises my blood sugar by about 1.5mmols, then it starts to drop as the liver gets busy with the alcohol.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 18, 2016)

I love beer too. I used to brew my own and drink it by the barrel. I was diagnosed as type 1 in May 2013 and gave up alcohol completely. I sold all my brewing equipment and put the money toward building my home gym. As it turned out, I had been misdiagnosed and was actually type 2. After I came off the insulin injections I started drinking beer again but always in moderation. When it comes to diet, I think that you can get away with a lot if you do plenty of exercise. I now stay fit by doing triathlons. When I have a big event to train for I stop drinking because I prefer to do my training in the morning. Even a mild hangover is not a good thing. I'm back on the wagon after next Xmas as I will be preparing for my first Ironman in July.


----------

